# overhead microwave



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im im the market for a new microwave as mines acting up.So I was thinking about putting in a Overhead microwave.How hard would this be.Do they need to be vented outside.Is this a DIY.I was thinking of putting it over my gas stove.Is this possible.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

When you buy an overhead micro, they come with a wall mounting bracket. You'll need a power outlet to plug into. If you have a gas stove liek you say, do you also have a vent above your stove? If so, the micro you buy will relpace this and you'll use the vent duct work to attach to the micro. It's pretty easy if you have th event already in place. 

If no vent, I'd ask a professional. It might be code that you need a vent.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

there is no hood vent. heres the model I was thinking of getting.microwaves seem to vent towards the front of the unit

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-NN-..._37/105-7370311-3891651?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need an outside vent for the unit if you don't currently have one. I installed one for my daughter, they had the "do nothing" hood. The hardest part was getting a line from the circuit panel to the microwave, they live in a condo, and it's TIGHT!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Some overhead ones are more easy to install then others. But you may want to move the stove still but if you get some help then you may be able to install it without moving the stove.
The more easy ones you have the backplate and then you install the case or just the frame and screw/bolt it to the wall and upper cabinet and then you slide the microwave into it and lock it down. 
It may not tell you but I would add wood block to the underside of the cabinet so it is flush with the cabinet front that has a lip that comes down below then botton of the cabinet so it will be more easy to level the micro when you screw it up to the cabinet. 
See here for more on the microwave http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...rogram=11002&cachePartner=7000000000000005702
Operating Instructions are there too so your get lots of info.

But look at this here image and the wall is black, cabinet is red, front of cabinet is blue and the blocking is yellow. Adding the blocking makes it better and a 1x4 on each side is all you should need. You can use sheetrock screws. but make sure you do not go tru the cabinet bottom. Then your drill the holes tru the blocking and the cabinet bottom for the bolts.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

now I have drywall so I will need to either use drywall ancers of find a stude to screw it in right ? If I get it and It can't be installed can it be used as a counter top microwave. If you need a picture of the wall and stove I can do that if it would help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You NEED to find TWO studs to fasten it to, don't plan on hanging it from drywall anchors! I think the installation instructions will be quite specific on that point.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your drywall is nailed to studs that are on 16" center so your have two studs in the wall that your be able to add the screws/bolts to. Tap the wall with you hammer and your find the studs. To make sure get a 6 penny finish nail and make a hole. Then once you find the stud make new nail holes so up can find both edges of the stud and then mark the center. Now go over 16" to the next stud that will be easy to find. But use the nails to make sure that you can mark the edges and find the center of that stud too. 
The back plate is filled with holes so your have a hole in it that will be over the stud.

Been a long time but I had put in 100's and 100's of them into new homes and really it is easy. There should be a lip on the bottom of the back plate. Then you tilt they microwave and hook it on the lip and life up on the from and bolt it from the cabinet. Your do best if you have help. Plus I know your want help if you do not move the stove. 

Plus get out you tape and check the space between your cabinets if you are going to have cabinets on each side of the microwave. If you do have cabinets on each side then the opening may be 1/2 wider then the microwave so you want to center it to make it look better. You should have play to move it side to side on the back plate. But the holes you drill down tru the cabinet your want to get it center the best you can. Some or I bet most you can drill those holes bigger then the bolt so your still have some play. Then your have a washerthat will cover the hole the bolt goes tru. I should not say bolt because they are a flat head screw because you don't need a thick bolt sticking up on the shelf bottom.. 

If you want I will do it for you for free but you have pay for the plane ride there and back home.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

heres a pick of where I want to put it If I get it


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

an easy way to find out where your studs are right there (with out a stud finder) is to open your cabinets right there and look to see where the screws are for those. The cabinets will be screwed into the studs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a $8 stud-finder to find studs, I agree with ace_coffee, no reason to resort to the hammer trick. Finding the center of a stud with a hammer is an art that takes practice, and doesn't always work perfectly.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee guess a stud finder would be better.  I had done this so many years before a stud finder came out. But like John said it is a art you learn. So even with a stud finder make sure you find the center of the stud. But John it works and after many years you get good at it. You can use the same nail hole too and point the nail tru the hole to the left or right to see how how you are to a stud too so you do not need to make added holes. If you really want to sure then use a small finish nail to make holes. Any added holes you have fill up with caulk that are not going to be used so bugs can not get tru the hole.

Now from the picture you posted I do see the lip at the bottom of the cabinet so your want to add the blocking up under like I said.

Now it looks like the upper cabinet side on the right of the range is flush with the range.
The range I guess is 30" wide.
The mocrowave Outside Dimensions (WxHxD) 
29 7/8 x 16 7/16 x 15 (inches)
759 x 418 x 381 (mm)

So that is good because you can push it up to the cabinet on the right.
Where I live the range and upper cabinet is just the same way you have yours. 
There is a fan only without a hood under the cabinet. 
But it is center in the upper cabinet like it should be but it is a wider because they had someone make it years ago. It has a really old gas stove that is wider like your see at the stores that will not fit into most kitchens now days. But if I wanted to do the same as you and add a microwave with less work then I would have to center it over the range and then I would have a gap on the right side.
Just checked and that upper cabinet over the stove is 40" wide and the stove is 35" wide.

Now if that wall is a outside wall then it would be the most easy way to add a vent to the outside if you wanted to vent things out side. 
See this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/520868-solved-over-stove-fan-leak.html


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> You NEED to find TWO studs to fasten it to, don't plan on hanging it from drywall anchors! I think the installation instructions will be quite specific on that point.





JohnWill said:


> You NEED to find TWO studs to fasten it to, don't plan on hanging it from drywall anchors! I think the installation instructions will be quite specific on that point.


Apparently, this point was so important it required repeating.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

gbrumb said:


> Apparently, this point was so important it required repeating.


But JohnWill is a stud and I don't who the other stud is that wants to be fasten to a microwave and stay over at lex's house but know it will not be me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

gbrumb said:


> Apparently, this point was so important it required repeating.


Where?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Where?


Now that's cheating.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cheat? Me? Not a chance, that would be "abuse of power".


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I have a couple of stud finders that work crappy at best... Find any stud that is close then use the "feel" method to locate it exactly...then pray the builder used the standard 16" on center

buck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a cheap one, STUDSENSOR by Zircon International, Inc. that I've had for years. It works great and I've never had an issue when it's used properly. I haven't had the occasion to buy a new one, but it's hard to believe they're gotten worse in the years since I bought mine.

As for 16" centers, it's very common for the studs not to be exactly 16" OC, been there, done that, burned the T-Shirt.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

another question can the microwave be taken down someday if I move or do I leave it behind.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> another question can the microwave be taken down someday if I move or do I leave it behind.


 sure can do either

it is nothing more then would be the case of taking down
a shelf you had put up, just need to patch the holes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember that if you show the house with the microwave installed, it will be considered a permanent installation, and sells with the house. OTOH, a decent over the range microwave can be had for $300-400, do you really want to fool around with this after a few years. You'll have to replace it with a range hood and patch everything up.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Remember that if you show the house with the microwave installed, it will be considered a permanent installation, and sells with the house. OTOH, a decent over the range microwave can be had for $300-400, do you really want to fool around with this after a few years. You'll have to replace it with a range hood and patch everything up.


what do you mean fool around with this after a few years. and the one I want is only about 180 with free shipping from amazon.com (panasonic) and the only complaint besides being heavy is that it cause problems with wireless phones while in use.so basicly If I get it leave it installed and if I move leave it cause its not worth the hassle.and another thing theres no way I can vent to the outside as that wall leads to the backroom.But overhead microwaves vent towards the front or in your face


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My point was that you leave the unit behind, since it's considered a permanent improvement.

I never suggested venting it to the outside, that certainly isn't necessary, many installations are done just like yours in brand new houses.


----------

